
Confessions of a Typewriter Addict - ohjeez
http://lithub.com/confessions-of-a-typewriter-addict/
======
Overtonwindow
I love typewriters because for me they're tangible, understandable, mechanical
technology. Unlike an iPhone, or even a computer, I can wrap my bubble of a
brain around how it works. I'm now the proud owner of 23 typewriters and can
tell you stories, and anecdotes about each design, manufacturing, and origin.

~~~
ripsawridge
It's strange how much fun it can be to spend an evening with a well-built
mechanical tool, long forgotten by the rest of the world. I've got a portable
("laptop," LOL) Swissa Piccola machine that I just love, and a bigger 1937
Olympia whose keys feel fantastic.

------
sampl
If you want to try a poor imitation of the real thing, I made one here:

[http://typwrtr.com/](http://typwrtr.com/)

~~~
King-Aaron
I feel ashamed to say it took me far too many seconds of minor frustration
before I realised why backspace wouldn't work.

~~~
Isamu
Backspace should work, it just shouldn't erase what is already typed. You
might use it to overstrike something.

There were electric typewriters that supported backward delete with a whiteout
tape.

